# Madmodder problems



## Colh (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody else having problems logging onto Madmodder?

Tried yesterday and today and the home page won't load.

Col


----------



## steamer (Apr 11, 2011)

hmmmm....there would appear to be at least a circumstantial trend here.....

Dave


----------



## Colh (Apr 11, 2011)

No problems with HMEM only modder.

Col


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm. We had a slight downtime this morning but not yesterday. Otherwise we are up and running.


----------



## Colh (Apr 11, 2011)

Just tried again and it timed out.

Col


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup. Just checked again... we are down 

Have to call the service provider.


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 12, 2011)

Still down today

Stew


----------



## lordedmond (Apr 12, 2011)

still down as of 0725hrs


Stuart


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 12, 2011)

Yup. Looks like a hardware issue at the ISP. I reported this last night, but apparently they haven't looked at it yet...


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely a hardware issue... Hope to be up soon...


----------



## itowbig (Apr 12, 2011)

still no go here either


----------



## dbvandy (Apr 12, 2011)

Need a new ISP... this is becoming a habit....

th_wtf1 :fan:


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 12, 2011)

dbvandy  said:
			
		

> Need a new ISP... this is becoming a habit....
> 
> th_wtf1 :fan:



Yup. At wits end about this. Very frustrating... I am starting to look for a new service provider.


----------



## dbvandy (Apr 12, 2011)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Yup. At wits end about this. Very frustrating... I am starting to look for a new service provider.



http://www.asmallorange.com/

I have been with them for 12 years... cheap and good...

Doug


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 12, 2011)

We are back...

NVM... still having issues


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 13, 2011)

Apparently my hosting service is under a DOS attack... and down we go again.


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 13, 2011)

That a bummer Eric 

Whats a DOS attack ???

Stew


----------



## lordedmond (Apr 13, 2011)

Stew

Its a Denial Of Service attack

in quick terms its a load of computers ( usually infected with a type of Trojan ) that overloads the server with lots of requests

Or I may be totally wrong as normal


Stuart


----------



## Donrecardo (Apr 13, 2011)

Seems to be working for me ok
at the momment

Don


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 14, 2011)

Not anymore...

Been up and down several times today. Moving to another ISP starting asap... may take a few days.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 14, 2011)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Not anymore...
> 
> Been up and down several times today. Moving to another ISP starting asap... may take a few days.



Thanks for working on it!


----------



## itowbig (Apr 15, 2011)

wow hopfully soon it will be up and running good luck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 16, 2011)

Move has been completed


----------



## itowbig (Apr 16, 2011)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

